# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  ارور gradle از همه نوع در android studio

## sa1378

با سلام
لطفا تا اخر بخونین و کمک کنین
من 2 هفتس برنامه نویسی اندروید کار میکنم و برای هفته اول مشکلی با اندروید استودیو نداشتم ولی بعدش...
یه روز که از خواب پا شدم و روشن کردم Pc رو یه ارور خوشگل gralde دیدم
توی نت سرچ کردم و حل شد باز یه ارور دیگه داد و...
هر راهی بگین امتحان کردم ... نسخه 0.2 و 0.4 و 0.5 و 0.6 و 0.8 اندروید استودیو رو نصب کردم
نسخه 6 و 7 و 8 jdk رو نصب کردم
و نزدیک 1 گیگ sdk دانلود کردم
هرکاری مثل پاک کردن فولدر gradle و دانلود دوباره توسط نرم افزار و... همه رو امتحان کردم
الان تصمیم دارم از اندروید بخاطر یه نرم افزار مسخره کنار بکشم
اگه میدونین چجوری برطرف میشه لطفا بگین تا بخاطر چندتا ارور من از برنامه نویسی دست نکشم
ازم نخواین ارور هارو بزارم چون اندروید استودیو رو پاک کردم و حوصله نصب دوباره و دانلود گریدل رو ندارم
اگه کسی توی مازندران هست و مطمئن هست که میتونه درستش کنه حاظرم بیام دفتر کارش
با تشکر که خوندین ولی برای من جواب دادنتون مهمه

----------


## sa1378

آپ
کسی نمیتونه کمکی بکنه؟

----------


## slr560

شما یه عکس از ارور و نوع ارورتون بگیرید من کامل راهنماییتون میکنم

----------


## sa1378

اولین ارور ها فعلا این سه تا هستن
الان شانس اوردیم هنوز به گریدل برنخوردیم
1-اول که وارد میشم این میاد بالای صفحه:
Capture.PNG
2-بعدش شکل همه کلاس ها اینجوری میشه:
Capture1.PNG
3-بعد برای همه ی xml ها هم زیر Realative Layout ها خط قرمز میکشه و روش که Alt+Enter میزنم میگه Create namespace declaration که وقتی این کارو انجام میدم ارور ها بیشتر میشه
Capture2.PNG

----------


## slr560

> اولین ارور ها فعلا این سه تا هستن
> الان شانس اوردیم هنوز به گریدل برنخوردیم
> 1-اول که وارد میشم این میاد بالای صفحه:
> Capture.PNG
> 2-بعدش شکل همه کلاس ها اینجوری میشه:
> Capture1.PNG
> 3-بعد برای همه ی xml ها هم زیر Realative Layout ها خط قرمز میکشه و روش که Alt+Enter میزنم میگه Create namespace declaration که وقتی این کارو انجام میدم ارور ها بیشتر میشه
> Capture2.PNG


ارور شما کاری به گردل نداره عزیز
ارور قرمر اولی مهم نیس و چیزه خاصی نیس. واسه یه سری گزارش IDE هست
اندروید استادیو شما SDK رو پیدا نکرده . خب بزار کامل واست توضیح بدم تا متوجه بشی
اگه بیای SDK رو به صورت جداگانه نصب کنی (یعنی فایل exe برنامه ُSDK رو از گوگل بگیری و نصب کنی) واست یه پوشه میسازه به آدرس زیر:
C:\Users\<acount name>\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk

این تا اینجا. حالا اگه شما بیای اندروید استادیو هم نصب کنی خودش یه sdk جداگونه داخلش داره به این آدرس:
C:\Users\<acount name>\AppData\Local\Android\android-studio\sdk

خوب به آدرس ها دقت کن. 2تا SDK متفاوت. حالا کجا اشکال پیش میاد؟ 
خوده اندروید استادیو میاد از sdk خودش به صورت پیش فرض استفاده میکنه. حالا شما امکان داره API های ورژن های مختلف اندروید رو توی اون sdk اولیه که به صورت exe نصب شده بود بارگیری و دانلود کرده باشید
خب دیگه در نتیجه sdk اندروید استادیو خالیه و کلاساتو ارور نشون میده. به همین راحتی  :چشمک: 

حالا شما میای چیکار میکنی؟؟؟ 
الان که پروژت بازه از منوی file روی close project کلیک کن . صفحه wellcome اندروید استادیو میاد
این مسیر رو برو:
Configure > Project Defult > Project Structure

حالا اینجا آدرس اون SDK رو بده که همه ی API ها داخلش هستن و کامل هست
نفهمیدی بگو تا بازم کمک کنم

----------


## sa1378

> ارور شما کاری به گردل نداره عزیز
> ارور قرمر اولی مهم نیس و چیزه خاصی نیس. واسه یه سری گزارش IDE هست
> اندروید استادیو شما SDK رو پیدا نکرده . خب بزار کامل واست توضیح بدم تا متوجه بشی
> اگه بیای SDK رو به صورت جداگانه نصب کنی (یعنی فایل exe برنامه ُSDK رو از گوگل بگیری و نصب کنی) واست یه پوشه میسازه به آدرس زیر:
> C:\Users\<acount name>\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk
> 
> این تا اینجا. حالا اگه شما بیای اندروید استادیو هم نصب کنی خودش یه sdk جداگونه داخلش داره به این آدرس:
> C:\Users\<acount name>\AppData\Local\Android\android-studio\sdk
> 
> ...


اینا که رفع بشن موقع build برنامه ارور گریدل میده

من یه sdk دانلود کرده بودم حجمش 1 گیگ هست و یه sdk manager.exe هم کنارش هست
هم آدرس فایل exe رو دادم و هم فولدر sdk ولی نشد
اگه میتونین یه لینک دانلود بدین که اون نسخه مورد نظر رو دانلود کنم و بگین آدرس چه فایلی رو بدم 
اینو هم بگم که حاضرم هر چیزی با هر حجمی رو دانلود کنم تا این درست بشه

----------


## slr560

> اینا که رفع بشن موقع build برنامه ارور گریدل میده
> 
> من یه sdk دانلود کرده بودم حجمش 1 گیگ هست و یه sdk manager.exe هم کنارش هست
> هم آدرس فایل exe رو دادم و هم فولدر sdk ولی نشد
> اگه میتونین یه لینک دانلود بدین که اون نسخه مورد نظر رو دانلود کنم و بگین آدرس چه فایلی رو بدم 
> اینو هم بگم که حاضرم هر چیزی با هر حجمی رو دانلود کنم تا این درست بشه


این ورژن 23 اس دی کا به صورت جداگانه 
http://fs2.filegir.com/slr560/androi...23-windows.zip

اینو که نصب کردی میشه همون آدرس اولی که بالا گفتم. API ها رو دانلود کن از داخلش بعد برو توی اندروید استادیو آدرس بده .

اینو انجام بده شما و مشکل گردل هم الان بهت میگم چجوری رفع کن

----------


## slr560

اینم برای مشکل gradle که قبلا توضیح دادم.
با یه سرچ همه مشکلات رفع میشه .

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ghlight=gradle

----------


## sa1378

> این ورژن 23 اس دی کا به صورت جداگانه 
> http://fs2.filegir.com/slr560/androi...23-windows.zip
> 
> اینو که نصب کردی میشه همون آدرس اولی که بالا گفتم. API ها رو دانلود کن از داخلش بعد برو توی اندروید استادیو آدرس بده .
> 
> اینو انجام بده شما و مشکل گردل هم الان بهت میگم چجوری رفع کن


امشب دان میکنم نتیجه رو فردا میگم

----------


## sa1378

> اینم برای مشکل gradle که قبلا توضیح دادم.
> با یه سرچ همه مشکلات رفع میشه .
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ghlight=gradle


اینا رو همه رو امتحان کردم

الان کلا اندروید استودیو رو حذف میکنم یه نسخه دیگه نصب میکنم
تمام preview ها و gradle هم پاک میکنم

----------


## sa1378

دمت جیییییییز :لبخند گشاده!:  :تشویق: 
10 بار اینکارو کرده بودم تا حالا
gralde 1.6 و 1.9 . 1.10 و 1.11 رو دان کرده بودم نمیشد
الان که دوباره اندروید استودیو 0.42 رو نصب کردم با گریدل 1.9 شد
ولی متاسفانه این اروره که موقع ساخت apk میده هنوز دستتو میبوسه
Capture.PNG

----------


## slr560

> دمت جیییییییز
> 10 بار اینکارو کرده بودم تا حالا
> gralde 1.6 و 1.9 . 1.10 و 1.11 رو دان کرده بودم نمیشد
> الان که دوباره اندروید استودیو 0.42 رو نصب کردم با گریدل 1.9 شد
> ولی متاسفانه این اروره که موقع ساخت apk میده هنوز دستتو میبوسه
> Capture.PNG


الان آخرین ورژن اندروید استادیو .0.8.1 هست که با گردل 1.12 کار میکنه
سعی کن آخرین ورژن رو نصب کنی
این ارورم چیزه خاصی نیس. یه پروژه جدید بساز ببین بازم همین مشکل هست

----------


## sa1378

> الان آخرین ورژن اندروید استادیو .0.8.1 هست که با گردل 1.12 کار میکنه
> سعی کن آخرین ورژن رو نصب کنی
> این ارورم چیزه خاصی نیس. یه پروژه جدید بساز ببین بازم همین مشکل هست


امشب دانلود میکنم
ولی فکر نکنم درست بشه
ارورش رو وقتی که دارم APK درست میکنم میده و ساخته نمیشه پس مهمه دیگه
پروژه جدید هم ساختم نشد

----------


## sa1378

> الان آخرین ورژن اندروید استادیو .0.8.1 هست که با گردل 1.12 کار میکنه
> سعی کن آخرین ورژن رو نصب کنی
> این ارورم چیزه خاصی نیس. یه پروژه جدید بساز ببین بازم همین مشکل هست


نسخه 0.8.1 که توی سافتگذر هست پک شده هست قابل اعتماد نیست
0.8 بگیرم؟

----------


## slr560

> نسخه 0.8.1 که توی سافتگذر هست پک شده هست قابل اعتماد نیست
> 0.8 بگیرم؟


0.8.0 به صورت exe هست . اول اینو دانلود و نصب کن
ورژن 0.8.1 به صورت zip شده و پک هست که بعد از اینکه دانلودش کردی محتویاتش رو paste میکنی توی پوشه اندروید استادیو و آپدیت میشه

----------


## sa1378

آقا مشکل رو درست کردم
دستت درد نکنه کمک کردی
توی ارور میگفت xml fragment_main وجود نداره و خودم یه xml به این اسم درست کردم 
از همه پستاتم تشکر کردم

----------


## slr560

> آقا مشکل رو درست کردم
> دستت درد نکنه کمک کردی
> توی ارور میگفت xml fragment_main وجود نداره و خودم یه xml به این اسم درست کردم 
> از همه پستاتم تشکر کردم


خواهش . خوشحالم که مشکلت رفع شد

----------


## 1271048485

سلام ببخشید شما چجوری ارور gradle رو برطرف کردید؟

----------


## slr560

> سلام ببخشید شما چجوری ارور gradle رو برطرف کردید؟


از بالا پست هارو دنبال کن برطرف میشه

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام
مشکلی که تو تصویر می بینید چطور باید حل کرد؟
Untitled.png

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام. پروژه مندرست کار میکرد خواستم خروجی apk بگیرم ولی نشد...
ظاهرا گردل پروژم حذف شده ( نمیدونم چرا)

این خطائی که برای گردل میده...
فایل لاگ رو ضمیمه میکنم.

http://s3.picofile.com/file/8203055092/idea.log.html

----------


## hadis277

سلام من از سایت گوگل اندروید استادیو باندل رو دانلود کردم که پکیج بود و نیازی به نصب جداگانه گریدل و sdkنیود .
الان میخوام مطمئن بشم که گریدلم نصب هست باید چیکار کنم؟
یادمه اگر میخواستم جدا جدا نصب کنم ینی محیط اندروید استودیو جدا نصب کنم و گریدل و sdk هم همینطور ، اگر توی cmd میزدم gardle -v میگفت که ایا نصب شده به درستی یا نه .
الان که یه پکیج گرفتم الان باید چجوری بفهمم نصب شده یا نه؟

----------


## hadis277

پیدا کردم خودم.

----------


## akg2015

سلام مهندس وقت بخير 
من اندرويد اس دي كا رو احتياج دارم شما نداريد؟
هرجا كه ميرم دانلود كنم مي بينم كه نسخه ي منيجرشه (همون كه بايد به اينترنت وصل بشيم)
اگر داريد لطف كنيد لينكشو برام بفرستيد.
ممنون
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## saeedsfm

سلام دوستان من بعد از ایمپورت کردن پروژه تو اندروید استدیو با این ارور مواجه میشم :
Error:Could not download artifact 'ecj.jar (org.eclipse.jdt.core.compiler:ecj:4.4)': No cached version available for offline mode
باید چکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## unique1990

سلام خسته نباشید من دیشب اندروید استودیو نصب کردم که نسخه 2.1.2 هست با jdk نسخه 8.0.92

حالا مشکلی که دارم بعد از ساخت اولین پروژه ارور هایی رو میبینم که تو پست 4 این تاپیک مطرح شده بعد توی پاسخ ها دیدم که نوشته بودید به خاطر sdk  هست من نسخه ای که دانلود کردم  bundle  هست و نوشته بود این نسخه به همراه sdk  هست حالا گیج شدم باید چیکار کنم اگر راهنماییم کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## mifendereski

> شما یه عکس از ارور و نوع ارورتون بگیرید من کامل راهنماییتون میکنم


سلام عرض شد دوست عزیز
من اندروید استودیو 3 رو نصب کردم همراه با گریدل 4.1 و sdk رو هم نصب کردم امام وقتی یه پروژه جدید و خالی ایجاد میکنم چنتا ارور گریدل میده
1.jpg
شما میتونید منو راهنمایی کنید؟

----------


## سینااکبری

سلام. منم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم و چند روزه دنبال رفعشم اگر راه حلی پیدا کردم میگم، اگرم شما راهی پیدا کردی لطفا بگو

----------


## apameh

سلام لطفا راهنمایی بفرمائید .. این ارور رو هیچ جا نتونستم پیدا کنم و فیکس ش کنم. ممنون میشم - اندروید استودیو نسخه 2.3.3 هستش که 32 بیتی میباشد .. اسکرین شات پیوست ..ممنون
اگه زحمتی نیست پاسخ ارسال به ایمیل..
Untitledtt.png
http://uupload.ir/files/byrn_untitledtt.png

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

اندروید استودیو 2.3.3 که نمیتونه از گریدل 3 به بعد استفاده کنه برای حلش تو همین تالار یک پست گذاشتم درباره به روز کردن گریدل لطفا اون مطالعه کنید.
وبعد اینکه سورسی که از github برای تلگرام گرفتین رو نمیتونید کامپایل کنید محض اطلاع عرض کردم مگه اینکه که تو پروژه به عنوان contributor تعریف بشید.

----------

